# Hello!



## BrownLeopard (Jun 15, 2011)

Just joined the forum.

Started taking martial arts 3 weeks ago with my wife at The Technician Dojo in Columbus under Sensei Hatfield. We both love our school, our sensei and the arts he's teaching. Trying to learn more about MA in general as well as talking to others about it.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  I think you will find a world of information here.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome to MT!  Glad to have another Ohioan on here!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  You are sure to like it here.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 15, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome BL, this is an awesome place to chat with martial artist from many different arts. Enjoy.


----------



## Brian King (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome to our community. Great that both you and your wife started your journey's together and can support each other. I am looking forward to reading how your and your wife's training progresses.

Warmest regards
Brian King


----------



## ptr (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome !


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------

